# Bank Charges - What is Cuota T. Caixa?



## sonneti

Hi,

I have just noticed a couple of charges in my spanish bank account at la Caixa

There are two charges, 1 x 12 euro and 1 x 9 euro which I cant work out what they are for.

Have also noticed they charged me for a new bank card after they made my first one with the wrong name.... pfft


----------



## Liberty

Cuota just means fees. 

Probably the annual charge for your type of bank account.


----------



## Xose

sonneti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just noticed a couple of charges in my spanish bank account at la Caixa
> 
> There are two charges, 1 x 12 euro and 1 x 9 euro which I cant work out what they are for.
> 
> Have also noticed they charged me for a new bank card after they made my first one with the wrong name.... pfft


Probably "Cuota Targeta". How many do you have? If two, might be 12 for first and 9 for second. I pay the same for both with my bank but I gain on other charges they don't make which other banks do. This area is worth checking out in Spain as not all Banks charge the same for all things.

Check the contract, this type of thing is normally stipulated by you on the contract (pay yearly, six monthly or whatever). There is also the account management charge which will no doubt be a similar amount every six months or so.

La Caixa are massive and I'm fairly sure they'd have an English laguage option on the web. If not, talk to the Bank. If you don't speak Spanish I'm sure someone there will speak English. Either way, they have to tell you clearly wat the charges are for.

Xose


----------



## keiths

sonneti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just noticed a couple of charges in my spanish bank account at la Caixa
> 
> There are two charges, 1 x 12 euro and 1 x 9 euro which I cant work out what they are for.
> 
> Have also noticed they charged me for a new bank card after they made my first one with the wrong name.... pfft



Hi Sonneti,

You'll find that banks in Spain are VERY negotiable at the moment as soon as you threaten to close an account. All they want at the moment is deposits.


----------

